# St. Margarets Bay, Dover



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

Hi

Is it ok to visit St. Margarets Bay, near Dover, with a motorhome, ie, parking, viewing
points, etc.

Any parking at the lighthouse?

We are planning to go on a day visit during May.

Thanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm originally from East Kent so know the area fairly well.

Couple of years ago I did a short tour from St Margaret's Bay southwards along the coast.

All the carparks appeared to be barriered. The only places we could overnight were Walmer Castle visitors' carpark (very handy for RMA Deal). The other place was Dungeness next to the nuclear power station.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Took a girl on a first date to St Margaret's Bay. It worked. Been together ever since.

There's rough old patch near the sea wall for daytime parking, but
not a lot in the way of overnight spots. 

Don't forget Dover Marine Parade.


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*St. Margarets Bay*

Many thanks for the info.

The visit was just for an hour or so, not for overnight.

My wife is disabled and cannot walk more than a couple of hundred metres, so were looking for a parking place, with a view if poss.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It is ok, we stay there everytime we ship in from France and no height barriers. We also overnight at Marine Parade on the way out, but Dover Patrol at St Margarets is nicer.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Many people stop here as there is a wonderful view and a walk along the Cliffe

hence the name St Margaret on the Cliffe :wink:


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Yes you can visit St Margarets bay in a motorhome, though you will have to pay to park (but maybe not with a blue badge) but you need to know that the road through St Margarets village is narrow and the one down the cliff to the beach is even narrower and has tight bends. We didn't think it was worth it!

P&L


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

locovan said:


> Many people stop here as there is a wonderful view and a walk along the Cliffe
> 
> hence the name St Margaret on the Cliffe :wink:


Hi locovan
Yes on a good day you can see France and we find that when we come back from Euroland we still feel that we are on holiday as it is such a nice spot


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes you can visit St Margarets bay in a motorhome, though you will have to pay to park (but maybe not with a blue badge) but you need to know that the road through St Margarets village is narrow and the one down the cliff to the beach is even narrower and has tight bends. We didn't think it was worth it!
> 
> P&L


Hi P&L
Where are you talking about? are you talking of the village or by the Dover Patrol monument as up to the end July last year at the Monument there were no fee's payable and no coin machines.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Grath

I meant that the drive through the village is narrow (and you have to drive through the village to get to the Dover patrol monument) but if, instead of turning left towards the monument, you carry on down the cliff it does get narrower. I agree that you don't have to pay to park at the monument. Isn't the road a mess though!

P&L


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi Grath
> 
> I meant that the drive through the village is narrow (and you have to drive through the village to get to the Dover patrol monument) but if, instead of turning left towards the monument, you carry on down the cliff it does get narrower. I agree that you don't have to pay to park at the monument. Isn't the road a mess though!
> 
> P&L


Hi P&L we have only parked at the monument, although several times. Yes the road is a bit bumpy after you pass through the village and turn left, but it is only for a few hundred yards and then you are there and the view on a good day is well worth a slow drive over the bumps for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*St. Margarets Bay*

Many thanks everyone for all your help and ideas.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Grath said:


> It is ok, we stay there everytime we ship in from France and no height barriers. We also overnight at Marine Parade on the way out, but Dover Patrol at St Margarets is nicer.


What is the picture of, please?

Is it OK to overnight at the Dover Patrol monument - I thought I'd remembered I read that on an earlier thread?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes motorhomes park all night and i think they must turn a blind eye as its so near the port of Dover.
There is a lovely Cafe there as well.
Its on all the Wild Camping lists


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

hblewett said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > It is ok, we stay there everytime we ship in from France and no height barriers. We also overnight at Marine Parade on the way out, but Dover Patrol at St Margarets is nicer.
> ...


Hi, the picture is parking opposite the Dover Patrol monument and there are no signs and yes it is ok to overnight there as we have quite a few times.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

More pictures from the Dover Patrol Monument


----------

